# Miscellaneous shots from the CES floor



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Some Miscellaneous shots from the floor of some cool things the guys are seeing.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

802.11n I presume? Now if it were to include a fingerprint reader you could have your PC announce "Sally is here!"


----------

